

Microsoft's latest HoloLens demo is more realistic about its limitations - ourmandave
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/8/8914815/microsoft-hololens-demo-video

======
ljk
Is verge a legitimate source for technology-related news? Seems like they're
very pro-apple and anti-everything else

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI5xnkLk8IA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI5xnkLk8IA)

